# My new system build up + pop trunk



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

after weeks of work my setup is complete. Let me know what you think. My actuators for the pop trunk are getting shipped sometime this week.

It consists of:
-4 american bass 6 1/2 loudspeakers (inside car)
-2 american bass 5 1/4 mids (inside car)
-2 american bass 5 1/4 mids (inside trunk lid)
-2 RE SX 12s -5cubes tuned to 35hz
-2 american bass XD1000's amps
-2 power acoustik 300w amps


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

looks good except for the 'show off'...spend some money and have a neon sign professionally made that doesnt look like a kid wrote it.


i like the sub box...although i think it needs some internal reinforcments


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU TRYED


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

have you seen professional pop trunks?? in most cases the letters look screwed up anyway. My letters look just as good as most ive seen...


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

example... but its still nice


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

nice work on the sub box but the rest is meh.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

glad to see everyone likes my box, when my damn glass lid took like 12hrs :angry: o well, it looks real nice in person


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 18 2006, 12:44 AM~4646555
> *glad to see everyone likes my box, when my damn glass lid took like 12hrs  :angry: o well, it looks real nice in person
> *


drying time don't count :roflmao: j/p


looks good, theres still alot of bumps from the looks of it in the glass lid though, too late now though, less you wanna try and sand down the paint, and get it a lil better.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

theres really no bumps its pretty smooth, its just probly the spots on the pics. And its wrapped in vinyl :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 18 2006, 01:23 AM~4646726
> *theres really no bumps its pretty smooth, its just probly the spots on the pics. And its wrapped in vinyl :biggrin:
> *


why would you wrap it all in vinyl, and not do the rest of the trunk while your at it? vinyl on carpet sticks out like a sore thumb bro


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 18 2006, 01:44 AM~4646555
> *glad to see everyone likes my box, when my damn glass lid took like 12hrs  :angry: o well, it looks real nice in person
> *


sub box looks to be pretty well made...

the trunk lid looks like shit and the amp placement doesnt seem to have been thought out too well....

not hating just giving my opinion


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

is that EL wire formed and glued in place ??


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

well, i dunno... i thought you woulda thought that out more... i saw you had bracing in the box so thats kool, you lost it with the amp rack and "show off" sign... it looks tacky...and you put coaxils on the trunk lid (never understood this)...as far as equipment did good, just dont know why you went high on everything then went with PA 300watt amps... did you use any sound deadener? i dont like the way it looks but it probably performs really well...

i think you should build it in cardboard first (doesnt take long at all compared to the actual wood building) so you can see how its gonna look b4 you get going... and you can change and re arrange easily with the light cardboard; then when you satisfied, attack the wood with blades..

constructive criticism


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

i like the subs and the box. . .thats about it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks good, you gotta get the lettering bigger though, I like the amp rack, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

now that I think about it the coaxils in the trunk lid look like saggy tits....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2006, 08:20 AM~4648241
> *now that I think about it the coaxils in the trunk lid look like saggy tits....
> *


sadly, yes


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2006, 09:20 AM~4648241
> *now that I think about it the coaxils in the trunk lid look like saggy tits....
> *


 :0 DONT LIKE SAGGY TITTIES.:nono:........HE NEEDS A TIT JOB....


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah it was hard to find space for the amps with 5 cubic ft box in the trunk


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i give u props for trying to getcha some necks broke by popping trunk on them boyz- some of these cats didnt understand the surround sound in the trunk, but they never drive around representin they shit wit their trunk popped so they really wouldnt understand how to be breakin necks and holding it down-but the lights need some work- that shit dont glow for nuttin,at least go with acryllic mirror with ledz if u dont want tubes breaking on u- there isn't anything else as bright.... holla :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i gotta agree..the light rope is a little cheesy.

and i actually had thought about doing speakers in my trunk lid too, for when we hang out, barbques and b-ball, that sorta shit. i can just pop the trunk and have a boombox. lol.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I got a little thing with my hatch, it goes up, so you can have some tv's molded in there, it would be perfect


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 18 2006, 03:40 PM~4650008
> *i gotta agree..the light rope is a little cheesy.
> 
> and i actually had thought about doing speakers in my trunk lid too, for when we hang out, barbques and b-ball, that sorta shit. i can just pop the trunk and have a boombox. lol.
> *


hell your XR's are so loud you dont need to even go that route, just roll the windows down...


and from my experience, the bass isnt as powerful with the trunk open as it is when the trunk is closed.... referring back to braingetter, who ever drives around with their trunk open is a jackass... thats stupid... your bass isnt gonna sound off as hard as it would with the trunk closed and all your doing is saying "PLEASE JACK MY SHIT !!! IM PARKING RIGHT OVER HERE, WONT BE BACK FOR A COUPLE HOURS SO GET SOME HOMEBOYS TOGETHER..."


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

In cleveland we have a lot of local car shows, so im basically doing the car for the shows. Last year my 75 was a show stopper, just tryin to do somethin newer. And by the way...If you have a good alarm you dont have to worry about your shit gettin jacked too much.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 18 2006, 05:00 PM~4650673
> *In cleveland we have a lot of local car shows, so im basically doing the car for the shows. Last year my 75 was a show stopper, just tryin to do somethin newer. And by the way...If you have a good alarm you dont have to worry about your shit gettin jacked too much.
> *



an alarm cant stop your window from getting bust and some wire clippers killing the power to the siren of your alarm... and a good alarm cant stop a popper and a crow bar from getting your trunk up and removing everything 

dont be nieve... if someone wants your shit, its gone if you park it and leave it in a parking lot or garage or even in front your house


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

I say re-work ya neons....using acrylic like brain said and add some more neons in the trunk area it self.


Also not really feelin mixture of carpet and vinyl. Either go all vinyl or all carpet.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jan 18 2006, 05:32 PM~4650978
> *I say re-work ya neons....using acrylic like brain said and add some more neons in the trunk area it self.
> Also not really feelin mixture of carpet and vinyl.  Either go all vinyl or all carpet.
> *


+2


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

why does it looke like a 2 year old wrote show off in your trunk?? :0


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

is it me or is that S upside down? can an S be upside down?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i have to explain to all you lil readers out there about pop trunk.....FIRST- u have to have nuts, cuz when u pop trunk , u are displaying g'z to the outside world and by causing attention u are putting yourself in line to be jacked.....TWO- when u get to the level of being able to pop trunk, you will be riding with your glock because u are either gangsta or u not stupid enough to display g'z without security- someone trys to run up on u - let out 3rounds from ya glock on their ass really quick-THIRD- pop trunk is for show stopping traffic and represtentin where ya hood or ya name or a tight phrase-u barre none and hold ya nuts- so obiously whoever thinks that is stupid must be a nerd ass cake from tha special ed that cant comprehend tha hott shitt- holla....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

***** u smokin rocks or what


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 PM~4661599
> ****** u smokin rocks or what
> *


blah!
hahahaha

i was reading that shit too like, man, i need to put my .40gloc in the truck now too? jesus its getting harder everyday....

i know i got a rep, and i STILL wont park my shit at any old spot, some outta towner, or crackhead, or just some green as ***** might rip you no matter WHO YOU ARE...

and the thing about guns is, once you pull the trigger at someone, and you dont kill them or you have ppl see you, you better have that bitch on you at all times because karma will visit you sooner or later; personally, if a gun gets flashed in my face over my ride, i'll give 'em the keys, and track my shit down as they driving off and go back and get my shit with my fam. but when you start with guns, you asking for continuous bull shit...

but that driving down the road with your trunk popped gotta be some texas shit, im not gonna knock it because ppl knock south florida's big rim riders so, to each his own, as long as its getting fabed and customized, its all good in my eyes


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 18 2006, 04:00 PM~4650673
> *In cleveland we have a lot of local car shows, so im basically doing the car for the shows. Last year my 75 was a show stopper, just tryin to do somethin newer. And by the way...If you have a good alarm you dont have to worry about your shit gettin jacked too much.
> *


which shows was your 75 at in Cleveland, I dont think I ever seen it. got any pics
?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 19 2006, 09:31 PM~4661743
> *blah!
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


ShOoT To KiLl MuThAfUkKa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111
ThAtS hOw We DoEs It In ClEvElAnD wHo WaNnA TeSt A *****???????????????/////


:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

the subs not lining up with the amp rack is what bothers me most i think


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah its hard with a 4 inch port  ~im tryin to find my pics of the 75


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 17 2006, 11:26 PM~4646430
> *YOU TRYED
> *


...and thats all that matters


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

These are the only pics I could find...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 19 2006, 09:24 PM~4662025
> *These are the only pics I could find...
> *


looks like the beginning of a mike jones video....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i wish i had that 75 with out the audio in it... that bitch will be switched out with a nice system


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

dont hate...appreciate


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

My advice is to not pull a gun on anyone. Just give em what they want and take care of it later. I pulled a gun and let a couple rounds off( not tryin to hit anyone) and the bitch pressed charges. Now how are you defending your OWN shit from someone tryin to jack and you get charges pressed on you?? Just wait till you dont have NO witnesses, because I got 10 yrs paper and Safe P b/c his little buddies said I tried to kill em. Live and learn.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 19 2006, 06:53 PM~4661473
> *i have to explain to all you lil readers out there about pop trunk.....FIRST- u have to have nuts, cuz when u pop trunk , u are displaying g'z to the outside world and by causing attention u are putting yourself in line to be jacked.....TWO- when u get to the level of being able to pop trunk, you will be riding with your glock because u are either gangsta or u not stupid enough to display g'z without security- someone trys to run up on u - let out  3rounds from ya glock  on their ass really quick-THIRD- pop trunk is for show stopping traffic and represtentin where ya hood or ya name or a tight phrase-u barre none and hold ya nuts- so obiously whoever thinks that is stupid must be a nerd ass cake  from tha special ed that cant comprehend tha hott shitt- holla....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

shut. . . . 


















the. . . 
















































fuck. . .. 






































































up. . .


o.k. then, your dismissied


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

i like it but...like the guys say either all vinyl or all carpet..since you already have half your stuff wrapped in vinyl i would do the whole trunk...the coaxils look ugly to me....but you probably did what you could afford and on a budget....so its all good....let them hate all they want.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *My advice is to not pull a gun on anyone. Just give em what they want and take care of it later. I pulled a gun and let a couple rounds off( not tryin to hit anyone) and the bitch pressed charges. Now how are you defending your OWN shit from someone tryin to jack and you get charges pressed on you?? Just wait till you dont have NO witnesses, because I got 10 yrs paper and Safe P b/c his little buddies said I tried to kill em. Live and learn. *


You know Texas law allows you to defend yourself and property using any necassary force right? You got on papers because of that then you need to learn the law and know how to use it. If let them go and then "take care of it later" then that is illegal then you can get charged for all types of shit. I feel you braingetter on your 1,2,3 of pop trunk, thats some real shit.


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

I know the law, and apparently you can't pull a pistol on someone. And I dont think it matters if it is illegal, i'm sure no one here has ever done anything illegal.
This goes back to a case where a guy broke in to someone's house cut his arm and sued the homeowner and won, all laws don't protect the person who is gettin jacked.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *I know the law, and apparently you can't pull a pistol on someone. And I dont think it matters if it is illegal, i'm sure no one here has ever done anything illegal.
> This goes back to a case where a guy broke in to someone's house cut his arm and sued the homeowner and won, all laws don't protect the person who is gettin jacked. *


 If they tried to steal your stuff then it is legal, you honestly think NO ONE here has done anything illegal? Come on now, I know I have. That case was fucked up, I remember that, but the homeowner still could have killed his ass and it would have been legal.


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Yea he could have killed him and got away with it ONLY if he said that he feared for his life. A friend of mine that is a judge told me that.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

what made that 75 a show stopper? the big wheels? or the 3inch speakers along the bottom of the door.... sorry but that looks like shit.......


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

should have put your port in the middle...atleast it would have lined up better with the not so good amp rack...
and your 75 a show stopper...was u the only one at the shows...its ugly...just my .02 tho


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@jan 20 2006, 04:44 PM~
> *  what made that 75 a show stopper? the big wheels? or the 3inch speakers along the bottom of the door.... sorry but that looks like shit.......*


+2

those look like 2 dollar speakers from walmart

and to think he was makin fun of me for having CVR's


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah, u would pay me to ride in my cars...post some pics of your slabs smartass


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 20 2006, 09:01 PM~4669694
> *yeah, u would pay me to ride in my cars...post some pics of your slabs smartass
> *


sorry, we lowride


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL pay you too ride in that.....I wasn't going to post on this subjuect but now I have no choice, are fucking kidding me. That heap has nothing that makes it show quality much less a show stopper. What 20" rims. 2 12's in a sealed box and like ol' boy said walmart speakers in the door. YOUR FUCKING NUTS FOR EVEN SAYING some stupid shit like that. Heres what a "SHOW STOPPER" looks like.


----------



## Ridin oN Duecez (Jan 21, 2006)

ohioswanga your ride is more like a *DOOR* stopper


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

you are still showing me nothing. I have 4 cars right now, but i usually have more...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Jan 21 2006, 01:15 AM~4671347
> *you are still showing me nothing. I have 4 cars right now, but i usually have more...
> *


one nice car is better then 4 buckets

my car aint much now, but in its current state has more work then what u got


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Jan 21 2006, 12:10 AM~4670894
> *LOL pay you too ride in that.....I wasn't going to post on this subjuect but now I have no choice, are fucking kidding me. That heap has nothing that makes it show quality much less a show stopper. What 20" rims. 2 12's in a sealed box and like ol' boy said walmart speakers in the door. YOUR FUCKING NUTS FOR EVEN SAYING some stupid shit like that. Heres what a "SHOW STOPPER" looks like.
> *


[no]


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Man you can't see how wet that paint is? I could really care less about what size rims it has. The Interior is the same color Leather and so is the trunk with the molded screens in the doors etc.....etc....... 



LOL at the DOOR stopper


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

you guys are all wrong...heres a show stopper!


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL Thats Good Shit Nixon. I gotta save that one for the Monster Car Forums.


----------

